# where to find touchup paint



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm wondering where to find the paint codes for my newly aqquired 2005 autocruise pioneer renior, it is two shades a silver and a silver gray both metallic, just got a few spots that need touching up on both colours, can anyone help please.?




site admin note - moved to Autocruise forum - may get specific response.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*codes*

Hi
Mine is stampted on the vin plate under the bonnet 2012 model
Barry


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

It sounds like you may have the same Van as me this is the answer I got from Swift, 
The information we do have refers to the grey / silver sides as Grey RAL 7047 however i strongly recommend a colour match is done by your local bodyshop / paint specialist to confirm this.*

Be very careful my van went in for some paintwork and when they had completed the work it was a slightly different colour. They spent ages attempting to match and could not I ensured I had a small container from them but I have to accept a slightly different grey.*


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are referring to the colour of the GRP, I don't think you will ever get a perfect colour match with a paint spray job. The RAL number you have been given looks like a GRP pigment RAL number. This pigment colour will be slightly changed when mixed with Gelcoat resin. Best to get repairs done to the GRP with GRP Gelcoat with the correct pigment or get the spray job done on a whole area of a panel to minimise contrasts.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

GRP ??????? :wink:


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the info grumpyman yes i have got the renoir, on a 55 and swift couldn't advise on anything older than 08. i will get a small touchup and see if it matches. the silver is a standard peugot alluminium and i managed to get a touchup kit from halfords and it matched perfectly.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

GRP = Glass Reinforced Plastic, or Fibreglass if you prefer.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

kalamitty said:


> thanks for the info grumpyman yes i have got the renoir, on a 55 and swift couldn't advise on anything older than 08. i will get a small touchup and see if it matches. the silver is a standard peugot alluminium and i managed to get a touchup kit from halfords and it matched perfectly.


You could contact Cannock Resprays 170 Stafford Road Cannock, Staffordshire WS11 4AH
01543 572686

This is where I had my Grey touch up from they will remember my Van I am sure.


----------

